# Help- PS pics NWS



## ilyfel (Nov 9, 2007)

I am having trouble editing out the straps to the wings.







this is the one that sadly attempted.. Could anyone give me any hints??








this is the originals.. Feel free to edit it if you want...

I can't decided on what one I like better anyway...

thanks in advance


----------



## FSTOPMIAMI (Nov 9, 2007)

You did a fine job removing the straps, but I gave it a shot anyways, also played with the levels,hue and sharpening certain areas.


Armando


----------



## nossie (Nov 9, 2007)

I just love those angel shots.
fstop is right about the levels.


----------



## Sideburns (Nov 9, 2007)

this is one of the best shots I've seen on here yet.  Such a cute idea.
Beautiful girl, perfect pose, wings...it's really awesome.


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 9, 2007)

thanks! Well we wanted it dark and like that for a reason... Kindof a play on the angel being bad... 

But I just can't edit the wings out good.. any tips?? Should I be using diff tools? I was using clone..

I don't want to ask my husband for help because he edits every single one of my pics and I really wanted to do this one myself (also because its my best friend naked lol)


----------



## TCimages (Nov 9, 2007)

this really is a nice shot. I like the lighting.  I forgot to add..I would use the clone tool.


----------



## Alpha (Nov 9, 2007)

Healing brush. 

Alternatively, I've used that obnoxious tape that you ladies use on rare occasions to keep your clothes stuck to your body. I'm sure it would hold wings on. Then you wouldn't have to worry about straps being in the shot.


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 9, 2007)

I was using the clone tool most and a little of the healing.. maybe its the technique that I'm having problems with..


----------



## TCimages (Nov 10, 2007)

ilyfel said:


> I was using the clone tool most and a little of the healing.. maybe its the technique that I'm having problems with..


 
You're using the right tools.  What kind of problems are you having?

I mostly use PSP over PS, but when I clone, I find it much better to duplicate the image and use the copy as your source for the clone.  Makes the clone more smooth and natural.  IMO


----------



## cameramike (Nov 10, 2007)

the edit looks fine to me cant even tell there were straps. clone tool is the best to use and maybe a bit of the blur brush or sponge brush to smooth out where you cloned if it doesn't look natural. also beautiful picture


----------



## Mesoam (Nov 10, 2007)

strap edit looks fine to me...


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 10, 2007)

Maybe its the fact that I KNOW the straps were there and thats why I'm still seeing them..


----------



## Alpha (Nov 10, 2007)

No, you did in fact botch the shoulder and neckline. Give it another go and pay special attention to the separation between the two.


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 10, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> No, you did in fact botch the shoulder and neckline. Give it another go and pay special attention to the separation between the two.



thats what I was seeing.. but wasn't sure if it was ****ed up or not! lol


----------



## TCimages (Nov 10, 2007)

Hey Felisha.  Do you have any other shots where she looks more relaxed?  I assume what you posted is what you were going for, but the idea with the wings offers a lot of possibilities.


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 10, 2007)

TCimages said:


> Hey Felisha.  Do you have any other shots where she looks more relaxed?  I assume what you posted is what you were going for, but the idea with the wings offers a lot of possibilities.



The same shoot or different? Those shots were sopposed to be like that but I can see if i have any others..


----------



## TCimages (Nov 10, 2007)

ilyfel said:


> The same shoot or different? Those shots were sopposed to be like that but I can see if i have any others..


 

I thought that's what you were going for.  I was wondering about the same shoot, but if you have others would love to see more of your work.  When I look at these I keep imagining a soft B&W with some glow and her looking away. I like the concept.


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 10, 2007)

Okay.. I'm uploading some now.. Photobucket TAKES FOREVAR!!! RAWWRRR at photobucket!


----------



## TCimages (Nov 10, 2007)

kewl.  Thanks.  lol, Great sense of humor


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 10, 2007)

TCimages said:


> kewl.  Thanks.  lol, *Great sense of humor*



I like to think so.


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 10, 2007)

okay so most of these i don't like and none are edited yet...


1





2




3




4




5




6




7




8




9




10
*




11
*




12




13




14





15




16




17


----------



## TCimages (Nov 10, 2007)

wow, I really like these. I LOVE the first 4!!! Even unedited, I think they look wonderful. You certainly have an eye. Beautiful Model.  Do you like the 5D?


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks! I love it.. too bad I can't call it my own..


----------



## Mesoam (Nov 10, 2007)

i love some of those others!

and in all honesty you really have to be looking for the strap lines...


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 10, 2007)

Mesoam said:


> i love some of those others!
> 
> and in all honesty you really have to be looking for the strap lines...



Thanks. What ones do you dislike and why?


----------

